# Is Logitech Z-5500 Digital best speaker



## gaurav816 (Jul 12, 2006)

i am thinking to buy Logitech Z-5500 Digital i want to more review about tis speaker & price.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2006)

For the price is is damn good. I bought mine for 27k but I'm in Goa and normally the prices are higher out here. You might get it for 22k or something. Anyway, the system is rock solid and gives terrific performance (though some disagree with my views). I would say go for it.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 13, 2006)

GOOD for GAMES/DVD.....they ROCK.but NOT for MUSIC/SONGS
Bass though High powered(which sum says as KICKASS) is IMO Muddy
...& the satellites are all single driver ones,NOT fullranges,which IMO,misses out some crystality & high ranges
Overall,they Z5500D are Bass Heavy.....& r NOT that Audio balanced in All frequency ranges,though carries an THX!
.& these r certainly NOT for AUDIOphiles!!!
P.S- Got mine@25K in Jan06!


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

what stands for IMO


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 13, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> what stands for IMO



IMO stands for In my opinion
IMHO stands for In My Humble/Honest Opinion

*www.noslang.com/ To try out all other internet slang,


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

@ thunderbird.117-
thanks buddy......some of them i didnt know....but rest all i know.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 14, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> @ thunderbird.117-
> thanks buddy......some of them i didnt know....but rest all i know.




No problemo.


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jul 15, 2006)

Do u know why the company included Digital with Z5500 and I am favouring u to buy speakers because they are digital that means they have a digital input.

What that means...It's future proof how.
Since most the new DVD players,Consoles(like ps3 and xbox360) will have a digital output so u can attach anything coming in future with it without buying any adapters...

And other thing is offcourse THX and quality... 
Preety good choice...


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 16, 2006)

They are decent for movies/games but horrible for music. Buy at your own risk .


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 16, 2006)

z5500..........too old now.......thers better choices now buddies..........


----------



## True Geek (Jul 16, 2006)

No, ofcourse not the best.
Avg for music and Good for Games, but not the best


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 20, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> No, ofcourse not the best.
> Avg for music and Good for Games, but not the best



yep true not the best....


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 9, 2006)

i got somethin much better
a pioneer 800watt RMS monster
and only for 1200usd
don't forget the fact that it looks much better than the 5500d


----------



## cooldip10 (Aug 9, 2006)

I like mine... Phillips MMS 5.500 i/S i like it very much


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2006)

^^ You say Pioneer costs 1200 USD....Logitech Z5500 costs 220USD...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 9, 2006)

well i've heard a GigaWorks 750 n it rocks . but the best one i've heard till date is a Bose 5.1 ( the one with acoustimas or something like that ) at my friend's house .


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 9, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i've heard a GigaWorks 750 n it rocks . but the best one i've heard till date is a Bose 5.1 ( the one with acoustimas or something like that ) at my friend's house .



if you want something so easy it is near idiot proof, with good quality construction and good support, the Bose may be just for you. If you are looking for truly the best sound in a low priced package , then steer clear of this system. The simplicity of of Bose is a double edged sword that limits its versatility.GET THE LOGITECH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ch@0s (Aug 11, 2006)

^^Bose = Buy other sound equipment .


----------



## Stick (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Friends,

If Chaos here is same I know (TE Friend), than I damn sure he knows much more about Speakers, trust him.


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 21, 2006)

that is dumb BOSE provides you one of the most customisable snd sys at Analog level sound systems.. only thing better that i have seen used vaccum tubes etc.. heinsfield or something. logitech are amateures comparatively


----------



## Ch@0s (Aug 21, 2006)

Bose = garbage... I'd not accept one even if someone pays me to use it .


----------

